# Whistler



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

February will be best


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Always go Feb if you have a choice.

I went last year and it was shitty they said but it dumped 4 feet while I was there. So it's luck of the draw man. Who cares if they had 10 feet or 30 feet if it hasn't snowed in a week. That west coast snow bonds and hardens up really quick!


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I would go in late Jan or Feb. Conditions, although never guaranteed, are more likely to be stable then and I've always found there are _slightly _less people there at that time - and I say slightly because, well that place has been overcrowded for a decade now.

By the way, although unfortunate, someone just got stabbed to death in Whistler. Not directly related to your question but it was just in our news up here and came to my mind.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Feb is better than Jan. But also more expensive and way more crowded.

Mid Feb to Mid March could be a better idea considering how the last 2 seasons have gone. But you never know.

Frankly... for a long pre-arranged trip, i would rather go to one of the interior Bc resorts. They are less expensive, less crowded and a bit better standard conditions. Whistler can truly be hit or miss; and at their prices... a miss kinda sucks; unless you're more interested in night life and general atmosphere.


----------



## collaboration (Aug 29, 2009)

Any good mountains in Dec/Jan? 
Going Feb is no issue but I want to be out somewhere in Dec/Jan preferably snowboarding lol


----------



## slink (Jan 9, 2015)

I was at Sun Peaks over christmas just gone conditions were pretty good compared to when we went to whistler which was pretty average in jan. 

As F1EA said Sun Peaks was way less busy than whistler


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

just a quick question for you locals. 

Can you still overnight park for free in lots 4 & 5?


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

You can do lots 4-5 during the day for free, or the big garage in Creekside. As for overnight, I'm not sure about during the winter but you can right now (March 30 - November 1 I believe) for sure. $8 overnight otherwise in the convention centre & library . Problem for you is probably vehicle height since most garages won't fit trucks above stock height. My tires are slightly bigger than stock and F250 barely fits in most garages. You could potentially park in a subdivision overnight during the winter.

Here's some details:

https://www.whistler.ca/parking


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

It will be for summer, 3 or 4 days of DH biking.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> just a quick question for you locals.
> 
> Can you still overnight park for free in lots 4 & 5?


Yup, did it earlier this year, also slept in my car last weekend, not in the parking lot, but you could.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Argo said:


> It will be for summer, 3 or 4 days of DH biking.


Holy fawk, you should see the setup they are building right now.

They have about six huge landings built, were talkin' 30-40 feet high. They were just hauling out the huge wooden kickers the last couple days.

No way in the world I would touch those monsters.


TT


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

timmytard said:


> Holy fawk, you should see the setup they are building right now.
> 
> They have about six huge landings built, were talkin' 30-40 feet high. They were just hauling out the huge wooden kickers the last couple days.
> 
> ...


Its just like snowboarding, you work your way up to it...... IF you want to.

I will hit technical rocks and shit like that, maybe 10-15' drops if I am on my DH bike(which I haven't ridden in a year). I am more into Enduro style riding, ride up non technical shit and ride down fast fun technical stuff..... The big freestyle stuff is for my kid and other people with bigger balls or smaller brains than I.


----------



## luckboxing (Nov 16, 2010)

Are you just bringing your DH bike? I would suggest bringing a trail bike too, so much to explore outside of the bike park.

I'd be happy to show you around some trails if you want a tour, just send me a PM.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Nah. I'm bringing my enduro also


----------

